# Shows and movies you first knew of from a sequel or spinoff



## Foxridley (Jul 16, 2022)

There are a few shows and movies that I only found out about by discovering a sequel or spinoff. In some cases I didn't even know it was a sequel/spinoff until I came across the original years later. For example, I used to watch _Ozzy and Drix_ on TV and had no clue that it was based on the movie _Osmosis Jones_ until I came across it some years later. Similarly, my first exposure to _All Dogs Go to Heaven_ was through the TV show, and I saw the sequel and Christmas special before I ever saw the original.
My experience with _The Secret of NIMH_ was a bit weirder. I first learned about it from watching _The Secret of NIMH 2_, which is obviously a sequel based on the title, but I had no idea about the original except that this was a sequel to it. Then my mom later read me the book and I figured, in my dumb kid brain, that the movie I saw was a sequel to the book. Then I saw the movie based on the book some time after college.

So, anyone else have the experience of seeing the sequel or spinoff first and didn't learn of the original show/movie until later?


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 17, 2022)

Oh yah. I'm sure most big horror series are like this for people. For me I remember seeing Aliens and I didn't learn for years that Alien came before it.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 7, 2022)

I saw Aladdin 2, before the first one.


----------



## JuniperW (Aug 8, 2022)

A while back, I watched a show that was a crossover between two different anime/manga series, Cyborg 009 and Devilman, without having watched/read either of them. I just kinda decided to watch it on a whim. Naturally I didn’t know what the hell was going on, but it was pretty entertaining.
This was around two years before Devilman Crybaby came out. I ended up watching it and really liking it, although the ending totally broke me…as I’m assuming it did to most people.


----------

